# Advice please on pygmy hedgehogs



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi im new to the site,i have been thinking for a long time about getting one as a pet.I have done homework but would really be grateful for imput from hedgehog owners before making a informed decision.Does any one know of a good breeder for instance.A big thank you kaz


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I found a list of reputable breeders online somewhere but cant think where 

I have a hedgie (only had him 5 days) but if i can help i will, just ask away 

For what its worth i spent ages trawling through info about them but nothing could have prepared me for how amazing it is to own an APH! :w00t:

My APH lives in a zoozone 2 cage but i think i will swap him over to a 4ft viv when i have the money. That is just personal preference mainly because vivs look nicer and a running wheel will fit nicely in there whereas the zoozone cages are a funny shape at the top so you are limited as to where you can put things.

I get my Jamie out everyday and place him in a litter tray so he can poo and wee after he has done that he doesnt need to go again for a while. I put him in a hedgehog bag that i made and he happily sleeps in there whilst i potter around the house and he gets up and comes out to play when he is ready. I think this has helped with the bonding process so far and he seems to have got used to everyday noises quite quickly and i put that down to being with me quite a lot  i still have a way to go yet though!! 

I think its important to know that they can be pretty annoyed when you first pick them up but should relax and calm down pretty quickly, i found this quite intimidating the first time i picked him u but i am used to it now. Jamie is such a huffy little hog but within a few seconds he is calm and wanting to sniff about and run around.

Hedgies can usually be persuaded by a mealworm or a piece of cooked chicken.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

I have 2, both rescues, i lost my first hog to WHS (nasty genetic condition) at just over 2 years old, so if you are going to a breeder i would strongly recomend you only go to one of these approved breeders

Recommended Breeders List

if you are looking to rescue then i would contact homeless hogs who rehome nationally (my Jack is from there) 
Home - Homeless Hogs

mine are both kept in ZZ2's
they eat a diet of a mix of different dried chicken based cat kibble's (senior and light varieties make the best mix's) and insects, they also like boiled chicken and lean mince every so often, and scrambled eggs are good too
as a treat you can also give them a bit of wet cat food (this will make for stinky poos though :lol:

they can not have fish


----------

